# Question about Computer Networking



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to start attending Gibbs College in Norwalk Connecticut soon and am going to be earning a degree in Computer Network Operations...it's gonna be an associates degree

I've always wanted to work with video games one way or another, and programing definately isn't for me, so the question I have is, with a degree in computer networking, will I be able to find any sort of job working with video games in any way? Maybe something like helping to maintain a MMOs network?

Any insight would be helpful, thanks


----------



## M_Alani (Dec 12, 2006)

Beside working as network administrator for video games develpoers, I can't see how to integrate networking-video games-and'not programming'..!!!


----------



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

unless you score a job in an online game company which requires network administrator to maintain the server. I don't see it either. However I believe those job also require you to have certain degree on database.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking something along those lines, like being able to maintain a network for something like Xbox Live or just specifically for a comapny like Blizzard or something

I just want to be able to work with video games, and I just hope that's going to possible with what I have


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Why not go to the source? Contact Blizzard's HR Department (http://blizzard.com/jobopp/) and let them know what your goals are.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

hey yeah that's a pretty good idea, I wonder why I didn't think about that lol I'll do that =]

Thanks for the advice


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

Just thought I'd post for anyone whose interested in this like I am, as far as blizzard goes, there are positions available for things like Network management and IT management =]

Thanks a bunch Chevy


----------

